# 40 Acres in the Heart of Iowa Corn Country



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

We recently moved from Iowa to Indiana to return to my home area and be close to family. Our farm in Iowa is a 40 acre plot with 35 tillable, a 2200 square foot house, a 55 x 110 pole barn, and two, one acre pastures.

Here is the link to our listing with Iowa Realty:

http://iowarealty.com/buying/detail_ml.asp?SearchFilter=8&list_numb=303951

The listing is for the 5 acre homesite, but we have the entire 40 acre farm for sale.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

Jim


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Bumped.

It is Spring Time and time to buy!!

Jim


----------

